# Starting to pick up



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Grassy sound at the toll bridge between north wildwood and stone harbor had produced some keepers as well as reeds beach. Bloods and clams seem to be the baits of choice. Also bombers and poppers are working as well. ot to picky on the colors right now. Action and sound is the trick. Tight lines to all.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Heard Bomber long "A's" Yellow and white Not chicken scratch


----------



## FMBill (Aug 22, 2005)

Have you heard of any action around Townsend Inlet?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Bombers*

Yep as well as any lure with an orange belly.


----------

